# Do nothing machine, smoke grinder



## Mizer (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been wanting to build one of these for a while. A friend of mine came over the other day with one and wanted me to make some for him to use a promotional item for his business. It is so simple plus it is kind of addictive.
[attachment=7716]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2012)

"Smokegrinder" lmao. I never heard it called that.


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 12, 2012)

Nicely done. I've also never heard it called a smoke grinder. I think that is what I will call it from now on though.


----------



## Mizer (Jul 12, 2012)

I got the smoke grinder name from Roy Underhill. I made 15 of them this afternoon.


----------

